# Urgent: Italian Tax File number for Citizen, but not Italian Born?



## verve88 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, 

I have a bit of an odd request. 

I'm writing on behalf of my sister, who has an italian passport and is coming to France from her birthplace Australia for 3 months to work on the Paris Fashion Week
In order to do so, she needs either a social security number or a tax file number in Europe somewhere to be able to legally work on the fashion shows. (ie: Italy)
She has never lived in Italy, but like i mentioned, she has a passport due to blood line connection.

I found this website online that generates a tax file number for italian citizens (i assume?) and i'm wondering if this kind of number would be suffice to use on the french forms that she'd need to fill out to work here?
http://www.codicefiscale.com/
I realise that these numbers can be faulty, especially if there is 2 people with the same name and birthplace. 
Is this too risky??
However she urgently needs to fill out these forms, and we will therefore not have time to go to an Italian Consulate and apply for a proper tax file number - as it takes weeks. (or months, if italian administration is anything like french administration!!)

I appreciate any responses you may have !

Thanks in advance


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

verve88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a bit of an odd request.
> 
> ...


She can request the number at any Italian consulate; even by mail. Just go to the local consulate's website, click on "I servizi" and "Per i cittadini" then "Il Codice Fiscale" where you will find a downloadable application form. The Paris consulate is here Consolato Generale d'Italia a Parigi, codice fiscale, however there is a chance (actually, probably a requirement) that she may need to make the request at whichever consulate covers her legal place of residence and which she is registered in the AIRE database.

Use the online calculated number at your own risk; I would not suggest it. On the other hand, you may be able to convince a consular official to give you a number which would be more reliable.


----------



## verve88 (Sep 19, 2013)

accbgb said:


> She can request the number at any Italian consulate; even by mail. Just go to the local consulate's website, click on "I servizi" and "Per i cittadini" then "Il Codice Fiscale" where you will find a downloadable application form. The Paris consulate is here Consolato Generale d'Italia a Parigi, codice fiscale, however there is a chance (actually, probably a requirement) that she may need to make the request at whichever consulate covers her legal place of residence and which she is registered in the AIRE database.
> 
> Use the online calculated number at your own risk; I would not suggest it. On the other hand, you may be able to convince a consular official to give you a number which would be more reliable.


Thanks ACCBGB, I agree its risky. 
We may call the consulate here and ask for advice.. hopefully they can give us a temporary number of sorts
These are definately the kind of things that are best done months in advance, its just so difficult to get answers urgently when it comes to French or Italian administration!!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Do not use a codice fiscale generated online. It would be illegal to do so, and she could get in serious trouble for that. Such numbers don't exist in the Italian tax system, and that's what's being asked for here, a real number.

Any Italian embassy or consulate can get her codice fiscale right away, as a walk-up service. They have electronic access to the Agenzia delle Entrate's system, and they can print out the official number for her on the spot. If she's genuinely in a rush, there should be no problem. She should keep that printout in a safe place -- in a plastic folder, for example -- and present that if anybody asks for her number. Later the embassy or consulate should receive a plastic card with her number, and she can pick up that plastic card if she wishes. But that's optional. It's only the plastic card that takes weeks, not getting a real number.

She should not apply for a new number if she already has an existing number and simply forgot it. If that's the case, the embassy/consulate should be able to help her retrieve her previously issued number.


----------



## verve88 (Sep 19, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Do not use a codice fiscale generated online. It would be illegal to do so, and she could get in serious trouble for that. Such numbers don't exist in the Italian tax system, and that's what's being asked for here, a real number.
> 
> Any Italian embassy or consulate can get her codice fiscale right away, as a walk-up service. They have electronic access to the Agenzia delle Entrate's system, and they can print out the official number for her on the spot. If she's genuinely in a rush, there should be no problem. She should keep that printout in a safe place -- in a plastic folder, for example -- and present that if anybody asks for her number. Later the embassy or consulate should receive a plastic card with her number, and she can pick up that plastic card if she wishes. But that's optional. It's only the plastic card that takes weeks, not getting a real number.
> 
> She should not apply for a new number if she already has an existing number and simply forgot it. If that's the case, the embassy/consulate should be able to help her retrieve her previously issued number.


Thanks a lot, that makes sense..
So she would only need the print out of her Codice Fiscale and her passport backstage at show, for example, if they're audited?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

verve88 said:


> So she would only need the print out of her Codice Fiscale and her passport backstage at show, for example, if they're audited?


Well, if her employer is audited it's _their_ audit, not hers. Her legal obligation is to provide truthful information about her status. Her printout of her codice fiscale from the embassy/consulate is truthful information, and so is her passport.

If for whatever reason she can't stop by an Italian embassy or consulate then she can stop by any Agenzia delle Entrate office (Italian tax office) in Italy. She can apply for a new codice fiscale there, on the spot. That works too. But she doesn't have a valid number unless and until the Agenzia delle Entrate issues her one, either directly or through an Italian embassy or consulate. All those Web sites do is use the standard formula to calculate what your codice fiscale is likely to be. But those Web sites cannot issue a real, valid number.

Bear in mind that if she's working in Italy (or in France, or in any other country) she may have a tax obligation to that country. You do not necessarily need to be a resident of a country in order to have such a tax obligation.


----------

